# Yet another regulator thread: FE setup compatible with small aquarium



## Rahms (24 Oct 2013)

As the title says, I'm looking for dual-stage (end of tank dump scares me) solenoid regulators that are capable of trimming flow down to provide CO2 to a 60litre tank. I've read loads of threads on here, but the problem is a lot of them are a couple of months out of date, meaning ebay links don't even show what the listing was.

I am tempted to order the solenoid regulator pro from co2supermarket, but I read that it's not dual stage- does this mean I'll be at risk of end of tank dump? Also people say it's pretty hard to adjust the needle valve...

Infact if anyone could explain what dual stage means, that'd be great. I always thought it went regulator-->needle valve, each of which is a stage. Surely the solenoid has it's own valve separate from the needle valve, meaning this is dual stage?

for reference:
CO2 Solenoid Regulator Pro | CO2 Supermarket

TL;DR is a solenoid regulator with a needle valve considered 2 stage? and is the regulator link above a good choice? If not, suggestions welcome

Thanks for reading.

Also these forums are pretty amazing!


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Oct 2013)

Heres a link that explains how a regulator works

Air Products Equipment Selector


----------



## ian_m (24 Oct 2013)

Mine is from co2supermarket and certainly doesn't dump at end of tank. Once cylinder pressure starts dropping from 800psi to say 400, the bps rate starts slowing until at 100psi stops altogether.

Changed tank and bps rate restored, all happy.


----------



## Rahms (24 Oct 2013)

Big clown said:


> Heres a link that explains how a regulator works
> 
> Air Products Equipment Selector


 

Thanks that's pretty useful! I'm unsure as to whether the co2 supermarket gauge is single or dual stage though. From what ian_m says I'd guess single.



ian_m said:


> Mine is from co2supermarket and certainly doesn't dump at end of tank. Once cylinder pressure starts dropping from 800psi to say 400, the bps rate starts slowing until at 100psi stops altogether.
> 
> Changed tank and bps rate restored, all happy.


 
Good to know, thanks. Tank pressure only changes right at the end of the tanks life though, right? I might just get one and see what happens....


----------



## sa80mark (24 Oct 2013)

As far as im aware no regulator sold for aquariums are dual stage, the co2 supermarket one is single stage but many people use them and have no problem with dumping

Mark


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Oct 2013)

I dont think i've seen a multistage aquatic reg . Most try to confuse you by saying things like "two guage" If it was a dual stage it would say that too and cost a fair bit more. 
If you want a multistage reg diy is the way to go.  Murex sapphire, calor multistage are a cheap option which will be better than any aquatic reg and can be picked up for £40-£50 new. But boc or parker are top of the range costing £120+. The solenoid will cost around £40 and the needle valve will cost anything from £25-£500+ depending on quality


----------



## Rahms (24 Oct 2013)

OK well I'm going to start with this co2 supermarket one then. If there's no aquatic ones that are dual stage, it can't be necessary (or I'd imagine the pricey suppliers would certainly have cashed in on it by now). Written those names down in my little book, will look for them if I feel the need to upgrade (probably will- but not before lighting and substrate).

Cheers gents.


----------



## stu_ (24 Oct 2013)

For what its worth.
I found buying/acquiring your first reg to be confusing.I have no point of reference as this is my first one, but went with this one.
I ran it on a 60L tank, with a FE which has just run out.No problems encountered.
It has a solenoid, adjustable working pressure, and the needle valve is nicely responsive.
Plus it's on sale !


----------



## Rahms (24 Oct 2013)

thats a spanner in the works, now I have to choose! thanks


----------



## ian_m (25 Oct 2013)

stu_ said:


> I found buying/acquiring your first reg to be confusing.I have no point of reference as this is my first one, but went with this UP Twin Gauge Adjustable CO2 Regulator - Solenoid - Needle Valve (A-165).


Blimey that's a keen price for an adjustable regulator.


----------

